# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  نقض جنائي الطعن رقم ٢٣٥٤ لسنة ٧٩ قضائية  - جلسة ٢٠١١/٠٢/٢١

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٣٥٤ لسنة ٧٩ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠١١/٠٢/٢١

العنوان : ارتباط . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " . عقوبة " العقوبة المبررة " . نقض " المصلحة في الطعن " . هتك عرض . تهديد .

الموجز : لا مصلحة للطاعن من النعي في شأن جريمة هتك العرض . مادام الحكم قد أوقع عليه عقوبة واحدة عن التهمتين التي دانه بهما تدخل في حدود العقوبة المقررة لجريمة التهديد بإفشاء أمور مخدشة بالشرف باعتبارها العقوبة الأشد .

القاعدة : لما كان الثابت من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أنه اعتبر الجرائم المسندة إلى الطاعن جريمة واحدة وعاقبه بالعقوبة المقررة لأشدها فإنه لا مصلحة له فيما يثيره بشأن جريمة هتك العرض ما دامت المحكمة قد دانته بجريمة تهديد المجنى عليه بإفشاء أمور مخدشة بالشرف وأوقعت عليه عقوبتها عملاً بالمادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات بوصفها الجريمة الأشد، ومن ثم يكون نعيه في هذا الصدد في غير محله .

للاطلاع على الحكم انظر المرفق

----------

